# the sword (recruitment)



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

story
_in legends there was a sword, a sword so powerful they say that a skilledswords man could destroy an entire nation with it equiped this sword was called Ragnarok. Now war has struck the land again and the allaince of men dwrves and elves are lossing against its many enemies so a great hero of the human race whos name is Papolska has decided to try and find this sword. after a great journey he has aquired a map that shows where the sword was hidden except there is one bad bit of information and the sword was located deep in choas territory. So he now prepares to embark on his quest but he needs help so he has summoned five great heros of different races who will help him find the sword but he is not the only one who is looking for the sword as the choas forces have learned of his quest and a champion has decided to try and stop them_

Rules
1) minium post is 1 four lined paragraph
2) you have five heroic moves each heroric moves can allow you to do things which no normal person could do (e.g killing a special character) you activate a heroic move by saying so in brakets at the start of your turn
3) you can say how you killed someone (you can kill six enemys in a turn fifteen if its a heroic move)
4)have fun

Character sheet
character name:
side: (allience or chaos)
Race: (dwarf, vampire count, skaven, elf whatever in the fantasy relm)
equipment: (any thing from your races armoury)
personality: (try to get along with everyone else)
history: (explain how you became a hero in your race)
special ability: (E.G sorcerer can use phycic powers or master swordsman)


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

'bump'


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd say your story seems a bit simplistic and the spelling mistakes will not help when others wants to join.

The main reason for not feeling interest in this is actually it beeing fantasy, so nothing personal.

Since i can't be a techpriest. 
Good luck though.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Question. If this sword is so powerful and is deep inside Chaos territory why isn't it being used against the Empire?

Also adding sides to an rp complicates it massively. Having competitions between or with teams of players where one posts what he is going to do and the gm decides if it will work (Unexpected's Dark Eldar rp being a prime example of the latter) but having actual seperate sides means that it will massively increase the pressure on the gm to keep all the players happy. Plus you already have an rp posted. If I were you I would stick with one, see if it works and if it does then and only then would I consider posting another

Edit: Also giving people the option to choose anything from the armoury of their race will lead to people choosing Chaos champions loaded with daemon blades and the best magic armour in the army book or Vampire counts with the best of everything.

It would be like setting up a 40k game that is an arena fight where the players have a 200 points limit and a choice of any HQ choice in the game with a limit of 1 on each character. Whoever got a Dark Eldar Archon with soul catcher, husk blade and shadow field would win. Simple as. The whole point of Dark Eldar Archon's is to annihilate anything within close range while relying on a shadow field or bodyguard to soak up incoming fire. Added to that any wound made with a Huskblade is a power weapon that is an instant kill, a shadowfield gives him a 2+ invulnerable save and once he's killed someone the soul catcher gives him strength 6. It would be insane.


----------

